# tecumseh hard starting



## Dennycpd (Sep 25, 2004)

Have a Generator with a Tecumseh Model HM100 engine, that I purchased new in late 1999. Engine will not start, warm or cold weather without using ether. I wrote Tecumseh and did not even receive a reply. Any ideas on the problem. Have been told by others all Tecumseh engines have that problem.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Dennycpd
From what you're saying that if you use ether it will start and run? If so then it is a carb issue. Generators are not normally used alot except in dire situations so the gas that is in them can and will plug the small orifices in the carb causing hard or no starting. I would recommend getting the carb rebuilt and the next time that you're finished using it, shut the gas valve at the tank and let the motor run til it starves itself of fuel and won't run any longer.

snoman


----------



## Dennycpd (Sep 25, 2004)

*Reply to snoman*

snoman;
Thanks for your reply. I found when I pulled the float bowl off, the needle valve was laying in the bowl. I believe that is the correct term.It is the little brass pointed piece with the spring which attaches to the float and controls fuel flow.I reattached it to the float and the unit started on the second pull. This problem occured the first time I used it which was about 14 mo. after purchasing. Now I see why.

An interesting thing about this whole thing was that my neighbor and I both purchased identical generators at the same time and both had the same problem. He pulled his float bowl and his needle valve was laying in the bowl also.

I had written Tecumseh about this problem and did not receive any reply at all. I explained the problem to a local shop and they advised it was a fuel problem also and thought I had used old gas. I knew that fuel would cause problems if old and have used stabilizer.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Dennycpd
I know how stale fuel can cause running problems but with the float needle coming off because of the fuel, I can't see it. When I encounter a problem, I usually want to find out why it did what it did before I fix it. Everything has a reason for failing. On thing that you should check is that on the needle spring (that wire that holds the needle onto the float) the open end of the spring "has" to face the choke end of the carb. That may be where Tecumseh screwed up. The amount of factory mess ups that I've encountered still amazes me. The good thing is that I've always been lucky enough to be able to correct their mistakes so far. If you want to have a manual on your engine, go to http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf and it has an excellent breakdown and explanation of what I'm talking about regarding the needle.

snoman


----------

